# οροπαραγωγικός



## nickel (May 12, 2012)

Στο πολύ όμορφο ημερολόγιο που έφτιαξε ένας φίλος για λογαριασμό φαρμακευτικής εταιρείας με γενικό θέμα την ιστορία της ευλογιάς και της καταπολέμησής της, βλέπω στο εξώφυλλο μια εικόνα του 1929, σχέδιο αρχιτέκτονα προφανώς, με τίτλο «ΟΡΡΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ». Στο εσώφυλλο η σημερινή λεζάντα διορθώνει την ορθογραφία:

ΟΡΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ, 
στον Βοτανικό, επί πρωθυπουργίας του Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου.
Απρίλιος 1929

Μπορείτε να δείτε την εικόνα εδώ: 
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9265/oroparagogiko.jpg

Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το Σταθμό ούτε μέσα στο βιβλίο ούτε σε άλλες πηγές. Αλλά και ο όρος _οροπαραγωγικός_ δεν φαίνεται να είναι γνωστός στο διαδίκτυο ή στα λεξικά για κάποιο κέντρο που παράγει ορούς και εμβόλια.

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ (προσθέτω αγγλικές αποδόσεις και πάσα βοήθεια δεκτή, ιδίως στο 2α), ο _ορός_ είναι:

*ορός* ο [orós] *:* *1.* (φυσιολ., ιατρ.) *α.* το κιτρινωπό υγρό που απομένει αν απομακρυνθούν τα έμμορφα συστατικά του αίματος (αιμοσφαίρια και αιμοπετάλια) και οι ουσίες οι οποίες προκαλούν την πήξη του αίματος: _Aνθρώπινος / ζωικός ορός.
_*serum* (_human serum; animal serum_).
*β.* _(Θεραπευτικός) ορός,_ που λαμβάνεται από το αίμα ανθρώπων ή ζώων και περιέχει έτοιμα αντισώματα κατά ορισμένης ασθένειας και, ύστερα από ειδική επεξεργασία, χρησιμοποιείται για θεραπευτικούς σκοπούς: _Aντιτετανικός ορός_. 
*(therapeutic) serum* (_anti-tetanus serum_).
*2α.* ονομασία για διαλύματα αλάτων ή σακχάρων σε νερό που χρησιμοποιούνται για θεραπευτικούς σκοπούς• τεχνητός ορός: _Ο (φυσιολογικός) ορός. Έβαλαν ορό στον ασθενή._ || (επέκτ.) η συσκευή με την οποία χορηγείται ο ορός: _Πότε θα του βγάλουν τον ορό; Ήταν αναγκασμένος να κινείται κουβαλώντας τον ορό._ 
*(intravenous) drip
β.* _ορός αληθείας / της αλήθειας,_ ειδικό διάλυμα που χορηγείται ενδοφλεβίως και προκαλεί ελαφριά νάρκωση• χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε ανακρίσεις, για να ομολογήσει ο κατηγορούμενος.
*truth serum
*[λόγ.: 1: αρχ. _ὀρός•_ 2: σημασιολογικό δάνειο γαλλ. sérum (στη νέα σημ.) < λατ. serum ‘ορός’]

Ορός λέγεται και το «υδαρές υπόλειμμα τού γάλακτος μετά την αφαίρεση τής τυρίνης και τού βουτύρου, το μετά την πήξη τού γάλακτος υδατώδες υπόλειμμα, τα τυρόγαλα» (ΠαπΛεξ). *Whey* στα αγγλικά.

Η γραφή με τα δύο –_ρρ_– βρίσκεται ακόμα και σε κείμενα της ΕΕ, αλλά σε όλα τα λεξικά λέει ότι είναι εσφαλμένη. Στο Ορθογραφικό διαβάζουμε: «Η λέξη ορθογραφείται ήδη από την αρχαιότητα με ένα –_ρ_– (_ορός_), η δε γραφή _ορρός_ είναι μεσαιωνική και οφείλεται μάλλον σε εσφαλμένη ανάγνωση». Πάντως, όταν έχουμε ήδη _το όρος_ και _ο όρος_, παραμπερδεύονται τα πράγματα. Τι είναι _ορογένεση_ και τι είναι ο _ορογόνος_;

Σκέφτομαι να εκμεταλλευτώ την ορθογραφική σύγχυση. Παλιότερα είχα βάλει ταμπέλα στην πόρτα του γραφείου μου «Κέντρο επεξεργασίας λημμάτων» (και ένα σήμα του STOP που έλεγε «Εν τούτω Νίκος»). Σκέφτομαι να βάλω τώρα ταμπέλα που θα λέει «Οροπαραγωγικός σταθμός Αθηνών». Ή να το αφήσω για την ΕΛΕΤΟ;


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

Νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο (με τις ανάλογες προσαρμογές) θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο:
http://static.happyplace.com/assets/images/2011/11/4ec083587665f.jpg :twit:

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, η ορογένεση είναι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα
Όσο για τον ορογόνο, είναι πιο κοντινός, αλλά αναφέρεται σε όργανα του σώματος
Θα το ψάξουμε... ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

*ορός ή ορρός,* ο (ιαπετ. ρίζα δηλούσα υγρόν, λατ. ser-rum· υπό τινων συνάπτεται προς τα ρώομαι, ορμή) το υδατώδες μέρος του γάλακτος, τυρόγαλον, το υδατώδες του αίματος, ιχώρ, το υγρόν της πίσσης. Τάδε έφη Δορμπαράκης (συν κάτι τόνους που δεν δύναμαι  )

*Ορός* (είρω, χωρίζω) το υδατώδες μέρος (το τυρόγαλον, ο τσύρος)(; ) του γάλακτος ή (ο άλλ. ιχώρ) του αίματος (εν γέν.) sérosité. Λεξικό Βυζάντιου 1852

Ο Ανδριώτης δεν βοηθάει.
Ο Ήλιος δεν γράφει τίποτα για τον (πανέμορφο, μπαϊδεγουέι), οροπαραγωγικό σταθμό σου. Σόρι. :s


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2012)

Να διορθώσω τον Δορμπαράκη, αν το γράφει έτσι. Στα λατινικά δεν είχε περισσότερα -_r_-, είναι _serum_ «ορός του γάλακτος ή άλλο υδατώδες υγρό».

Για το Κέντρο δεν ξέρω μήπως έμεινε στο αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο...


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

σικ!


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 12, 2012)

Άνοιξα τον Κουμανούδη και έχει πολλά σύνθετα με δύο ρ. Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για τα σημεία πάνω από τα ρ; Πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω...




]


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Άνοιξα τον Κουμανούδη και έχει πολλά σύνθετα με δύο ρ. Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για τα σημεία πάνω από τα ρ; Πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω...
> View attachment 2575



Τυχερέ! Στάσου να έρθει ο Νίκελ να σου εξηγήσει για τις δασείες και τις κορωνίδες του ρο!


----------



## Elsa (May 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> ΟΡΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ,
> στον Βοτανικό, επί πρωθυπουργίας του Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου.
> Απρίλιος 1929
> Μπορείτε να δείτε την εικόνα εδώ:
> ...



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για το (μισητό σε μένα) Λυσσιατρείο Αθηνών, αλλά δεν βρήκα κι εγώ περισσότερα στοιχεία, ούτε στο διαδίκτυο, ούτε ξεφυλλίζοντας -προχείρως- τα βιβλία μου...


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2012)

Καλησπέρα, Για τις δασείες του _ρ_ (τις οποίες έχει καταργήσει και το πολυτονικό και που κατάφερα να τις βάλω με τη συνδρομή αυτού του ιστότοπου) αντιγράφω από το Ρ του ΛΝΕΓ:

Στην Αρχαία Ελληνική το ρω στην αρχή τής λέξης προφερόταν ως δασύ, συνοδευόταν δηλ. από την εκφώνηση μιας άχνας, που δηλωνόταν και στη γραφή (πβ. _ῥῆμα_, που γραφόταν ως ΗΡΕΜΑ [Η = δασύ πνεύμα] στο προευκλείδειο αλφάβητο). Η δήλωση τής δασείας στο αρκτικό _ρ_ χρησιμοποιείται και σήμερα στη γραφή των αρχαίων κειμένων και σε όλη τη λόγια παράδοση (π.χ. _ῥοή, ῥώμη, ῥαίνω_). Στους βυζαντινούς χρόνους μάλιστα και μέχρι τον 19ο αιώνα ακόμη (στο Λεξικό τού Σκαρλάτου Βυζαντίου λ.χ.), στο μέσον τής λέξης δηλώνονταν δύο πνεύματα, δηλ. τα δύο είδη προφοράς τού διπλού ρω: π.χ. _ἐξεῤῥάγη, ἀναντίῤῥητος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2012)

Η Έλσα μπορεί να έχει δίκιο! Δείτε το κτίριο πάνω αριστερά από τη γεωπονική!



(To Bing 3D δυστυχώς το θολώνει, ίσως επειδή είναι κρατικό κτίριο.)


----------



## dharvatis (May 12, 2012)

Θυμάται κανείς αν έγινε προσπάθεια να καθιερωθεί το _ορρός_ για τα παρασκευάσματα αντισωμάτων (αντιτετανικός κ.ά.) και το _ορός_ για το υγρό συστατικό του αίματος;


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 13, 2012)

Για το -ρρ-, μια υπόθεση που μπορώ να κάνω είναι ότι το αρχικό -ρ- εκτάθηκε σε διπλό επειδή προστέθηκε μπροστά (από την πιθανή ρίζα του εκ του "ρέω") το -ο-. (Κατ' αναλογία με τις αυξήσεις, προθέσεις κλπ). 
Σε μια πιο "εξωτική" υπόθεση, το λατινικό -s- θα μπορούσε να έχει δώσει δάσυνση, που να πέρασε με αντιμετάθεση στο εσωτερικό τής λέξης. (Για την τολμηρή αυτή "θεωρία" δεν γνωρίζω κάτι αντίστοιχο).


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η Έλσα μπορεί να έχει δίκιο! Δείτε το κτίριο πάνω αριστερά από τη γεωπονική!
> 
> View attachment 2577
> 
> (To Bing 3D δυστυχώς το θολώνει, ίσως επειδή είναι κρατικό κτίριο.)



Εγώ βλέπω ότι το κτίριο μέσα στη Γεωπονική ταιριάζει απόλυτα.


----------



## Elsa (May 15, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Εγώ βλέπω ότι το κτίριο μέσα στη Γεωπονική ταιριάζει απόλυτα.
> View attachment 2581



Έχεις δίκιο, αυτό πρέπει να είναι:


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2012)

Μπράβο! Αυτό ακριβώς είναι. Σήμερα στεγάζεται εκεί το Γεωργικό Μουσείο. 

Χάρτης: http://www.aua.gr/index.php?sec=show&file=images/map/map.png
Το Γεωργικό Μουσείο ιδρύθηκε στις 29-3-2005 ...: http://www.aoa.aua.gr/museum_.aspx
Στο 28o τεύχος του περιοδικού Τριπτόλεμος παρουσιάζεται η ιστορία αλλά και ρόλος που έχει διαδραματίσει το Μουσείο... http://tdd.aua.gr/node/147


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Εγώ είμαι ο φίλος του nickel. Το κτίριο υπάρχει στον Βοτανικό δίπλα στην Γεωπονική σχολή. Πέρασε μεγάλες δόξες. Ήταν εργοστάσιο παραγωγής αντιτετανικών, αντιδιφθεριτικών, αντιλυσσικών κλπ ορών. Μεγάλη υπόθεση ιδιαίτερα στον Β παγκόσμιο πόλεμο όπου ο στρατός μόνο είχε πάνω από 500.000 άλογα και μουλάρια. Υποθέτω όμως ότι γινόταν και παραγωγή ορών για τους ανθρώπους( ; ). Σήμερα δεν παράγουμε τίποτα.
Το κτίριο αυτό σήμερα είναι μουσείο γεωπονικής.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

MAKIS said:


> Σήμερα δεν παράγουμε τίποτα.


Τι λες, Μάκη μου. Παράγουμε προβλήματα. Ο κόσμος όλος μιλάει πάλι για μας. 

Καλημέρα. Αστειεύομαι. Να δεις που, αιτία η Ελλάδα, θα βρούμε νέες μεθόδους αποκατάστασης των ισορροπιών στην Ευρώπη. Διότι μόνο τρελοί θα άφηναν αυτή τη γωνιά να αποσταθεροποιηθεί. (Όχι πώς δεν κυκλοφορεί μπόλικη τρέλα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για το (μισητό σε μένα) Λυσσιατρείο Αθηνών, αλλά δεν βρήκα κι εγώ περισσότερα στοιχεία, ούτε στο διαδίκτυο, ούτε ξεφυλλίζοντας -προχείρως- τα βιβλία μου...


Στoν σιωπηλό κόσμο του Λυσσιατρείου (φωτορεπορτάζ στο ιστολόγιο athensville).

Οπότε, άλλο είναι το κτίριο που είναι σήμερα Γεωργικό μουσείο.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στoν σιωπηλό κόσμο του Λυσσιατρείου (φωτορεπορτάζ στο ιστολόγιο athensville).
> 
> Οπότε, άλλο είναι το κτίριο που είναι σήμερα Γεωργικό μουσείο.



Αλλού! Το περιμετρικό των κτιρίων έφτιαχνε έναν οριοθετημένο μικρόκοσμο σιωπής, εγκατάλειψης αλλά και της φτωχής ζωής των περιστασιακών του ενοίκων. Σπασμένα τζάμια, βγαλμένες πόρτες,ρούχα αστέγων, γαλήνιες γάτες, χόρτα και αχόρταγοι αείλανθοι, _και πάνω απ' όλα η ένταση γνωρίζοντας την γεμάτη πόνο ιστορία του σημείου που φέρνει μια αττική σπιναλόγκα_  γράφει ο Τάσος.

Πάω να λινκάρω στο abandoned and derelict


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Κι εγώ λίνκαρα στους *αΐλανθους*.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11903-Ένα-δέντρο-μα-τι-δέντρο-μεγαλώνει-στο-Μπρούκλιν


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

Μου άρεσε πολύ εκείνη η παρήχηση στο _χόρτα και αχόρταγοι_ αείλανθοι.  Έχει μια μελωδικότητα (παρά τη διαφορά σας στην ορθογραφία  )


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2012)

Το Λυσσιατρείο πάντως παραμένει τόσο εμβληματικό (βοήθησε σε τούτο κι ο Χάρρυ Κλυνν —ελπίζω να θυμάμαι καλά— με το περιβόητο «Λυσσιατρείο, θα κατέβει κανείς; Φύύύύύύγε!!!») που η συγκεκριμένη φράση έχει κάνα τριάρι χιλιάδες ευρήματα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2012)

Αυτό, βέβαια (η «στάση»), είναι διαφορετικό Λυσσιατρείο (το παλιότερο, στα Πατήσια).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2012)

Τώρα εξηγείται το γιατί με προβλημάτισε το πώς μπορεί να σχετίζεται η Πατησίων με την Ιερά Οδό.


----------

